# my solution to stock handlebar grips



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

had my 2014 ariens 921030 now about 3 weeks and i'm finally getting it the way i want it. installed the armorskids, wrapped about 6 layers of black electric tape on the chute rod so the black plastic cap that holds the extra shear bolts doesn't rattle anymore, greased the white washers so the chute rotation quit squealling, and found a solution for the cheap thin plastic handlebar grips that feel like your hanging on to water pipe at my local Harley Davidson dealer. the stock thin grips measure 3 3/8" in circumference and 5" long and the new grips with a lot more padding measure 4 3/4" in circumference and 4 1/2" long. these grips being a 1/2" shorter exposed a small hole that was in the bars under the stock grips. .


----------



## jth1959 (Jan 3, 2014)

I like those. I noticed my hands always cramp because I need to have a death grip on the slippery OEM ones! My thought was who on earth designed this thing. They can design hockey sticks that stick to you like glue but the Ariens grips are like holding an icicle. I hope the development people at Ariens are reading these posts they might learn something.

I think that hole is for the electric heaters?


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

jth! ariens on facebook got the info as well as the picture. i had to cut the old grips off and install the new ones by spraying some windex in the grips and popping them on with the palm of my hand. they quit sliding on just shy of the holes in the pic.


----------



## jth1959 (Jan 3, 2014)

mkd said:


> jth! ariens on facebook got the info as well as the picture. i had to cut the old grips off and the install the new ones by spraying some windex in the grips and popping them on with the palm of my hand. they quite sliding on just shy of the holes in the pic.


Ah. Double stick tape and lighter fluid like a golf grip would have worked.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

yes but i didn't have the tape! these grips will not slide off once dry. it took the windex to get them on all the way.


----------



## Brucebotti (Feb 10, 2013)

I solved the issue by adding the heated hand grips. I guess I killed two birds with one stone...
Bruce


----------



## ken53 (Nov 7, 2013)

On motorcycles, many times we use compressed air gently under the grip or in the tube. This expands the grip for removing and for installing. I doesn't take much air just a little. Two people makes this air thing a lot easier. This way no liquids are needed.

Just a hint that might work on blowers too.

EDIT:
I you want to have fun. Blow air in an opening in the tube, while plugging most other openings, this can send the old grips flying across the room.  Don't forget some grips have holes in their ends.

Ken


----------



## celltech (Nov 8, 2013)

Do have a link to the grips you purchased? Also how are the new skids working?


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

celltech! the grips are just plain stock 1" i.d. grips that most all new harley's come with from the factory. there is a difference on them because the right side grip has the throttle wires attached. you need two stock left grips. one for each blower handle. i threw the receipt away and don't have the part#'s. go to any dealer they will have them in stock. lots listed on ebay but probably one left and one right. best to get at dealer. they are 1" i.d. by 4 1/2" long and 4 3/4" around. they have no logo and you will see two small holes in the end of each grip. the armor skids do work nice on concrete or level gravel but on uneven ground tend to tetter totter and keep the bucket front up a bit higher going thru the snow. most likely from the added lenght and surface area of the skids. the stock skids if i ever remount them will have plates welded on the bottom so they last longer. the biggest reason i bought the armor skids was the plate would wear longer. it's like everything else including the new auto turn, some like it and some don't! i haven't noticed any ill handleing with the auto turn feature! i did however allign the housing to the unit as the video shows.


----------



## loneraider (Oct 26, 2013)

I also installed Ariens heated grips, now I have better grips and heat too!!


----------



## celltech (Nov 8, 2013)

Thanks MKD. Really appreciate it.


----------



## JRHAWK9 (Jan 6, 2013)

mkd, you are in Madison? I saw your 15 Weather Authority screen capture and recognized it. I'm not too far from you in the Dells.


----------



## mkd (Dec 31, 2013)

jrhawk9 i am a little further south than that! i'm actually just north of janesville about 3 miles on hwy 26 towards milton. we try to get to the dells area on the bike in the fall to see the colors. rooms are plentiful and cheap! been staying at the river road motel the last couple of times.


----------

